# Oh no! I came home with bows



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Stan are not real happy with me. Home from the groomers! I couldn't get him to look at me.

But doesn't he look cute? I told Stan that since he was making me wait until I retire to get a little girl, I had to improvise.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

He looks darling. Boo, Only a real man can pull off the bows.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

sdubose said:


> He looks darling. Boo, Only a real man can pull off the bows.


 Shelly.....then Blaze is all man - he used to "pull off his bow" and Gimme's bow in microseconds!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe red is his color.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I love it, don't pout Boo.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww he looks adorable!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the look on him with his new grooming. And I am sure that he will get over it and look at you again real soon!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Retirement :chili::chili: (oh Boo and Stan told me to say that. :innocent::HistericalSmiley He looks very cute but the bow thing didn't fly here a few years ago. I got one shot of Tyler with a blue bow. It was out in no time. :angry: No sure if Jim or Tyler took it out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boo is first and foremost a Maltese. Malts rock bows, and Boo is no exception.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I love his bows!!! Bimmer rides around in a pink stroller!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very cute. It takes a good week for them to get used to it. No problems with putting in Lucky's boy beau as he calls it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo has left them alone. Stan keeps threatening to cut them out and oh I think he is now shopping for a stud spiked collar LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I love the bows!! He looks so cute! Face it, Maltese are just cute dogs! There's no making them look tough or manly no matter what you do! You might as well go with the cuteness and add bows!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

He looks very cute! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He looks adorable! But he doesn't want to look adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He looks adorable!!! And it's only for a couple of days - BOYS. LOL


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

He looks adorable! My old groomer always did bows for the girls and she told me Lou would pout so she would do kerchiefs for him.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd get the same thing if Tyler had bows. I think bows are cute and Boo looks cute! You can tell Stan that we had a male miniature poodle growing up, Brandy (Brandy Alexander after the drink-obviously named by my mom). Every time he came home from The Pampered Poodle Salon, he'd have a bow tied to each ear (like Boo) and sometimes in non-masculine colors! I remember looking forward to him coming home-we all loved the bows!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Boo looks great.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We woke up and bows were still there and he is happy go lucky; however, Stan is still pouting LOL.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Zach is probably wondering - where are my bows, mommy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter if I did that to Zach, that might put Stan over the edge. Hahahaha


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! Boo looks very festive. 
My husband and I at breakfast today:

DH: Why is Max wearing a heart barrette?

Me: But it's blue! (As though that makes it manly..)

DH: But it's a heart! Isn't that kind of girly? The poor guy...

Me: It is hard to find manly barrettes. They only make them for girls, you know.

The funniest part to me is that he has no issue with the barrette, just the fact that it is a heart!

Apparently, someone needs to make barrettes with football team logos on them.

I think Boo looks very handsome! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You need this one:

Stud Dog Barrettes, Pet, Male, Boy, Puppy, Accessory, Jewellery, Accessories, Clip, Crystal, Boutiqu


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Boo you look adorable. Made me smile thinking about Stan pouting


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> So cute! Boo looks very festive.
> My husband and I at breakfast today:
> 
> DH: Why is Max wearing a heart barrette?
> ...


I have one that I bought when I thought we were going to have a top knot. It is a football.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I might have to buy and put it in Stan's stocking. 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:




wkomorow said:


> You need this one:
> 
> Stud Dog Barrettes, Pet, Male, Boy, Puppy, Accessory, Jewellery, Accessories, Clip, Crystal, Boutiqu


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...I'm not a big fan of boys wearing bows BUT Boo looks incredibly beautiful! Love him with bows~he looks stunning!


----------

